# CPMA Exam-we allowed to write



## broundy (Jun 28, 2010)

Are we allowed to write in our books just as we could for the other exams such as CPC?  


Thank you


Bonnie


----------



## melzinser (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't see why not.


----------



## bedwards (Jun 29, 2010)

This comes directly out of the proctor instructions.  

"Tabs can be inserted, taped, pasted, glued, or stapled in the manuals, if the obvious intent is to earmark a page with words or numbers and not add supplemental information. No other material of any kind may be taped, stapled, or glued into the manuals to be used during the examination. Handwritten notes in coding books (as those commonly seen in daily work coding activities) are permitted. Manuals will not be disqualified due to writing contained therein."


----------



## tinacolassard (May 24, 2011)

Yes, you are allowed to write in your ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS books.


----------

